# Caesar Creek to get Marina?



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

WKRC-TV reported tonight that money has been found  to build a 300' marina up on Caesar Creek.

How do you feel about that? On one hand, I'd love it because it's my primary lake. Real easy to hit the water without fooling with my trailer and the ramps and now my wife can jump in the boat with friends if she wants to. The problem I see is, now OUR wives and their friends can jump in our boats and hit the lake. It's gonna get even more congested I'm afraid.

I did a little search and found out this has been in the works for years. I'm shocked that with all of the cuts elsewhere there is money suddenly available for this.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

just like cincinnati found money to keep the pools open for the kids.. guess 5 & 9 are behind


----------



## www.fishinlog.com (Jun 30, 2004)

I guess you did not hear, the money for the Caesar's Creek marina has been taken to deal with the blue algae at Grand Lake St Mary's.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Know your funding sources...the Waterways Safety Fund was supposed to pay for the marina.

ODNR Watercraft is self funded.... that is, they do not rely on general revenue funds such as State Parks. The Division of Wildlife is also primarily self funded...though not entirely

The money in the Waterways Safety Fund comes from a variety of sources but primarily from:

1.USCG grants ( Aquatic Resources Trust fund and Wallop Breaux monies)

2.7/8 of one percent of gas tax revenues generated in the State of Ohio

3.boat registrations 

These sources generate millions per year which can only be spent on boating related items...enforcement, education, and facilities.

The monies cannot be spent on anything else.....no mowing the grass in the parks....no cutting of trees in the forests....no recalmamtion of strip mines, etc. That is why when other Divisions are struggling to clean their restrooms some are building new marinas.

Rich


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

www.fishinlog.com said:


> I guess you did not hear, the money for the Caesar's Creek marina has been taken to deal with the blue algae at Grand Lake St Mary's.


How new is your information? This last report came out Wednesday July 6.

http://www.daytondailynews.com/news...ek-marina-project-money-restored-1200884.html

From the Dayton Daily News..... "COLUMBUS &#8211; State lawmakers voted to keep funding in place to build a marina at Caesar Creek Lake, while using capital funds toward fixing the toxic algae problem at Grand Lake St. Marys."

With $4 million secured from the Waterways Safety Fund, plans are moving forward to build a 300-slip marina at Caesar Creek, said Laura Jones, spokeswoman for the Ohio Division of Natural Resources.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

www.fishinlog.com said:


> I guess you did not hear, the money for the Caesar's Creek marina has been taken to deal with the blue algae at Grand Lake St Mary's.


this maybe old http://www.wkyc.com/news/state/article/177321/23/Algae-plagued-Ohio-lake-to-get-5M-in-treatments

i posted something like this months ago


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

A marina will totally kill this lake!


----------



## www.fishinlog.com (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought it was on WHIO TV 6:00pm news, oh about 10 days ago?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

if they build one where would they put it


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

This sounds like a typical "Special Interest" plan. It will benefit a few and hurt many. I hate this whole idea. The lake is pressured hard enough. We're losing our outdoor sports more and more each day.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm with nitro.. we need to stand up for what we do


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Remember reading an article several yrs ago that there were 3 proposed sites; the most expensive would have required alot of quarrying/ earthmoving of that site. Believe the article was in the Dayton Daily News, `08- `09? Did mention an "all weather' access rd, resteraunt and bait shop and parking plus a several lane launching ramp and 300 slips. Would imagine it would also need breakwaters to protect it from storms.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

trailbreaker said:


> if they build one where would they put it


The site for the marina is South of the beach between there and SR 73. That site was chosen out of the three proposed sites. I don't like it either and wish it would go away but, I don't think it will.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I heard the same thing Mason. 300 slips total with the first 150 ready by 2014, construction is supposed to start next year. Evidently there is some sailing association/group/club pushing and leading this. It would fit right in the the governors plan to privatize public facilities.

They'll have an issue with the wind there, the neck there at the 73 bridge acts just like a funnel


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i can seee it now next year i'm fisng at the pier where the kids pond is and see a marina


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome to 'progress', for the "better' or not...


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

like tom dietz said it is what it is.
if you want the lake to your sefe than buy it.
the lake belongs to every one not just the people that fish.
cj brown has had one for years and it is not a problem.
i say bring it on


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is Caesar Creek for sale? True, it is what it is. I'm trying to look at it with a positive outlook. First I have never seen a marina in Ohio that is well used on our smaller lakes. So I don't worry about the traffic that much. Also because of the fact that Caesar's water fluctuates so much the docks will have to be floating (more structure to fish) Also with the marina in the area it is going to be they will have to expand the no-wake zone to take care of the constant wake caused by the pleasure boats and ski-doos, can't have that wake bombarding the marina. (More no wake area to fish without having ski boats flying past you 20 yards away) Obviously we don't get to make the call on if C C has a marina built. I myself would like to see it's shoreline left undeveloped.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

david11959 said:


> like tom dietz said it is what it is.
> if you want the lake to your sefe than buy it.
> the lake belongs to every one not just the people that fish.
> cj brown has had one for years and it is not a problem.
> i say bring it on


wisdom of Dietz. Where is he now? Gone to a lake 45 times the size off CC so he doesn't have to be bothered by crushing recreational traffic.

It is what it is.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am afraid it`s a little to late for "voting it down' at this point. they will have to lower the lake of course to accomidate construction at some point. Am not aware how much remaining natural cover CC has remaining in it, but it WILL be a chance to for groups to contact the Corps Office and apply for a permit to add cover if anyone believes it might help. The down side is they may require that they become "public knowledge'. A thought to consider, with more depth and more rocky outcroppings that are close to vertical, CC would be an EXCELLENT lake to do this to.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

hueston woods has a marina and spoke to lonnie former ranger and park mgr retired last year said to me they were putting in new docks for peole who have thier own boats and the marina was going to close for good but didn't


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

yeah just think mason the docks will hold musky.
it could keep you from getting that 55 in musky boy that would be a pisser.
if i could fish every day i would have your luck.
tom dietz congrat you over your 50 in musky and you could not even say thanks.
thats why my musky inc money goes elswhere


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

As usual, well said Mason.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

why would the state of ohio sell a park.. times are changing


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Uh, before anyone goes whipping out their check book, there IS 1 small matter to consider; namely that TECHNICALLY the US Army Corps of Engineers ACTUALLY holds the deed to the area the Park is located in. It WAS built as a flood control impoundment, and realistically the Corps has the "final say" in all matters. Will add the impoundment`s secondary purposes are of course recreational and under a state and Federal agreement, the state leases the majority of the Park area for $1 a yr, I believe. The Corps maintains control over the outlet tower, outlet, retaining wall (dam) and emergency spillway areas as part of the agreement am fairly certain. If you DO buy it, YOU are responsible for flood control operations, maintainance AND mowing the grass. (Hope you LIKE mowing grass...)


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

they probably own the other parks as well


----------



## nfisherman (Feb 19, 2011)

To everyone complaining about this marina:

Let me just ask one simple question? Do you think the money the state is pouring into this lake for stocking and water quality purposes are going to keep getting set aside for a lake of this size that is making the state *no money*. It is a simple biz decision..... I understand you all love the lake and it is producing some big fish now but come on soma quit complaining and just go with it. The dnr will now spend more money on the lake and it will be a better place. Yes there will be more traffic but again remember this lake is not just yours its everybody's. I think all you soma members need to grow up and just quit complaining about every little thing.

P.s. Mason nice fish man you deserve that!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

A lake of this size? I believe it's the largest in SW Ohio, and second only to GLSM on the western side of the state. They'll keep putting money into it without the marina.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

nfisherman said:


> To everyone complaining about this marina:
> 
> Let me just ask one simple question? Do you think the money the state is pouring into this lake for stocking and water quality purposes are going to keep getting set aside for a lake of this size that is making the state *no money*. It is a simple biz decision..... I understand you all love the lake and it is producing some big fish now but come on soma quit complaining and just go with it. The dnr will now spend more money on the lake and it will be a better place. Yes there will be more traffic but again remember this lake is not just yours its everybody's. I think all you soma members need to grow up and just quit complaining about every little thing.


Lets not confuse individuals opinions and the views of SOMA 56. SOMA 56 has not taken a stance that they are against this marina. Some members may be against it or worried about the outcome of it, but as a club we have not protested it. We work hard to support the DNR and I don't want any misunderstandings. 

Thank You


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

nfisherman, I don't know everyone's screen name's that post on OGF that are SOMA members, but I think that there are only two of us on this thread, maybe three. And if you read my post I have already said I'm trying to take a positive outlook about it. If you go to our site (SOMA) you'll see that there is very little traffic on the thread about the marina. If my memory serves me right there were 2.75+- million user visitors to the lake last year. In my mind that's a lot of traffic on a lake that is 2830 acres. If you say that it's a six month season for recreational users and fisherman that's 15,277 people per day, if my numbers are anything like close that's a lot of people on the lake. Then think about the fact that most of the skiers/pleasurer boaters and jet ski's are there on the weekends. I can see why the fisherman on here are concerned about more traffic that a marina might bring. I know that everyone owns the lake, but we fishermen are allowed to have an opinion too. Hopefully we will all be wrong and it will turn out to be a good thing. 
Feel free to check my numbers and correct me if I'm wrong, I hope I am cause those numbers kinda freak me out.

Also, thanks for the congrats on the fish. It truly was a great fish and I feel lucky and blessed to have caught it.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

forget the docks, spend some money on land management up there. that park could easily sustain large populations of pheasant and quail...... wait wrong forum. so long as they aren't alocating money for that lake st mary's i'm all for it. CC is close to cincy and dayton and is the 5th most visited park in ohio (sc. latest ohio outdoor news article) This might not be good for fishing, then again it might be great for fishing. CC is known as the "dead sea". Most importantly, this could give more recognition to the lake and lead to more interest in the outdoors among young fishermen and families to make fishing more accesible from a boat on a lake. Not everyone has a boat, and not everyone fishes. But more traffic to cc and other state parks can't be a bad thing. People will complain that more traffic leads to less wildlife, fish, bird watching, etc. The opposite of that is that noone comes to our st parks and KAsich sells them to the drilling companies and noone enjoys them. Bottom line is we all, sorry most of us, pay taxes, and the park is for everyone. Just be happy that thee are still famiies that enjoy spending time together be it fishing or recreational boating


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was wrong about the numbers, found this on the web, check out the last two lines.

Warren County contains approximately 261,120 land acres, of which approximately 60 percent is rural. Fifty different soil types are present. The county contains approximately 62,800 water acres, which provide for a bountiful supply of surface water. The water acreage consists of about 3,450 acres of lakes, and approximately 320 linear miles of streams and rivers (estimated from river basin maps, ODNR Division of Water). This availability lends itself to many uses by both communities and individuals. 

Currently, about 3 million people visit King's Island and 5 million visit Caesar Creek Lake each year.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Mason52 said:


> Currently, about 3 million people visit King's Island and 5 million visit Caesar Creek Lake each year.


You and Woody are half those visits. Couldn't resist.

5 mill. is shocking number. Had no idea.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

MuskieLuv said:


> You and Woody are half those visits. Couldn't resist.
> 
> 5 mill. is shocking number. Had no idea.


Nope just 730 of um. Well 732 during leap-year Somebodies got to keep them things lure shy


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys enough of the personal attacks. Play nice and keep it to the topic or this one will be closed.

Thanks.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

What I would like to know is has the state ever made any money on a project like this or have they all been money pits that endup as a big eyesore in the end? 

I would also like to know if public waterways have any ordnance or law on loud music. It's getting to be a frickin zoo @ the creek!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

longhaulpointer said:


> forget the docks, spend some money on land management up there. that park could easily sustain large populations of pheasant and quail...... wait wrong forum. so long as they aren't alocating money for that lake st mary's i'm all for it. CC is close to cincy and dayton and is the 5th most visited park in ohio (sc. latest ohio outdoor news article) This might not be good for fishing, then again it might be great for fishing. CC is known as the "dead sea". Most importantly, this could give more recognition to the lake and lead to more interest in the outdoors among young fishermen and families to make fishing more accesible from a boat on a lake. Not everyone has a boat, and not everyone fishes. But more traffic to cc and other state parks can't be a bad thing. People will complain that more traffic leads to less wildlife, fish, bird watching, etc. The opposite of that is that noone comes to our st parks and KAsich sells them to the drilling companies and noone enjoys them. Bottom line is we all, sorry most of us, pay taxes, and the park is for everyone. Just be happy that thee are still famiies that enjoy spending time together be it fishing or recreational boating


Kasich can't sell our state parks! Kasich only supports LEASING drilling rights to natural gas companies. This would only effect southeastern ohio (areas rich in shale and gas) so it would not affect the C.C. area. Pennsylvania has been doing this for years and it was only proposed by the Gov. If you want more info on the subject, look it up!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

catmando said:


> Kasich can't sell our state parks! Kasich only supports LEASING drilling rights to natural gas companies. This would only effect southeastern ohio (areas rich in shale and gas) so it would not affect the C.C. area. Pennsylvania has been doing this for years and it was only proposed by the Gov. If you want more info on the subject, look it up!


trust me, i'm very well informed on this subject. the shale fields are on the entire eastern part of the state. You might not use those parks as this is a swestern forum i can understand that. However, I, as well as many others use other parks in the state that are not in our geographical region. keep in mind that ohio is estimated to only get 9 million dollars out of the deal. Out of that 9 mill 30% of the funds are propsed to go back to the parks themselves. then again, some procedes are gonna go to the new comission to oversee gas and oil drilling in the state. I'm sure the new comission and revelant studies are going to cost just a little bit of change. I'm also sure that everything will be done perfectly safe and cause no harm to any of the water sources (youtube tap water that catches fire in PN). I'm also sure that this practice that is so safe was banned from LAKE ERIE, which if my highschool geography serves me right covers the entire northern part of the state, not just the seastern part of ohio. then again i might be just making all this up...... If you want more info on this subject, look it up! .......or ask someone who is informed. Research is simple, unfortunatley so are people. 

http://geology.com/articles/marcellus-shale.shtml






i'm not a bleeding heart liberal, just stay the hell out of where i fish and hunt


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

If I were Amee I'd be drilling for natural gas in my backyard! Would you eat her strawberries???


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Come and listen to a story about a Big chick named Amee
A poor Pennsylvanian, barely kept her family fed,
Then one day she was drinkin up some water,
And up through the tap came a bubblin' bubble. 

Gas that is, can't see it, Pennsylvania Fart. 

Well the first thing you know ol' Amee's a millionaire,
Penn folks said Amee move away from there
Said Californy is the place you ought to be
So they loaded up the mini-van and moved to Beverly. 

Hills, that is.
Swimmin pools, movie stars. 

The Beverly Pennbillies!


----------

